# Luv that locust



## treemandan (Aug 16, 2008)

Clean-up on a locust. No climbing pics, we showed up the day before and had the top chipped and dumped in 2 hours easy. The Dan was falling asleep watch the 2 guys on the ground drag the limbs with the dingo to the hopper. No sweat for anyone, well maybe the competition. All in all around 10 hours into it to 2 grand. I took the logs.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 16, 2008)

*The root upheaval.*






The the littel chip-up from what wouldn't fit the day before. The stuff is small but I wanted to take the pictures to show the work and the set-up The Dan's brilliant mind came up with for the attachments for the dingo.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 16, 2008)

Raking all the crap into the bucket




Crikey! I think These are dingo tracks!




Does the dingo leave crap in the woods?


----------



## treemandan (Aug 16, 2008)

*The Dingo gives The Dan a leg up*


----------



## treemandan (Aug 16, 2008)

What? Me worry?




Seriously, should I be concerned?






/treemandanbucket/LocusttrunkandcleanupLOGS040.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## treemandan (Aug 16, 2008)

*I skip and jump*


----------



## treemandan (Aug 16, 2008)

All done, time to go get high...





NO! like this nitwits


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 16, 2008)

Awesome pics, You are the man when it comes to posting tree removal pics. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Groundman One (Aug 17, 2008)

Great pics. Love that Toro "tractor". You must get some good productivity with that.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 18, 2008)

Great pics though I had trouble viewing them. They were tiled horizontally. I don't know how to fix that.


----------



## deevo (Aug 18, 2008)

Great pics once again, nice dingo!


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 19, 2008)

Whats with the rope and the hook thingy there "the dan"? Couldnt you just winch or simply drag them little branches right into the chipper? I mean its gotta take more time messing around with that system than if you just whipped it up by hand, no??


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 19, 2008)

That one shot, with you "skipping over a log", well it looks like you are wearing an eighties mini and blue jean leggins, lol.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 19, 2008)

2dogs said:


> Great pics though I had trouble viewing them. They were tiled horizontally. I don't know how to fix that.



Turn your monitor on its side.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 19, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> That one shot, with you "skipping over a log", well it looks like you are wearing an eighties mini and blue jean leggins, lol.



I chop down trees, I skip and jump and love to press wild flowars, and put on girlies clothing and hang around in bars.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 19, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Whats with the rope and the hook thingy there "the dan"? Couldnt you just winch or simply drag them little branches right into the chipper? I mean its gotta take more time messing around with that system than if you just whipped it up by hand, no??



Nope your wrong, it takes no time whatsoever. The limbs were the last little bit I couldn't get into the truck from the day before. Much easier anyway but I did want to show the set up. The hook works great for just about anything you want to hook. You could even hook yourself if you were so inclined.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 19, 2008)

What, no kneepads? Safety first, Dan. Safety first.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 19, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> What, no kneepads? Safety first, Dan. Safety first.



Actually I am not a safe perosn to be around and many have said that. Cute guys like you and those that know me tend to keep at good distance cause I am usually moving at much higher rate of speed and doing something I don't really know the outcome of... yet. A much higher rate than than some low TIPing, ball hugging, people I know.
But nope, no pads on the easy stuff where I just skip around like a dandy mary. Hey got any more pics?


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 19, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Turn your monitor on its side.





treemandan said:


> I chop down trees, I skip and jump and love to press wild flowars, and put on girlies clothing and hang around in bars.





treemandan said:


> Actually I am not a safe perosn to be around and many have said that. Cute guys like you and those that know me tend to keep at good distance cause I am usually moving at much higher rate of speed and doing something I don't really know the outcome of... yet. A much higher rate than than some low TIPing, ball hugging, people I know.
> But nope, no pads on the easy stuff where I just skip around like a dandy mary. Hey got any more pics?


LOL, You tell em. I think your doin a fine job, just keep postin the pics.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 20, 2008)

Dan, oh Dan, quite the Dan. Nice work. Preview your post before letting it fly, that way you will catch the pics all over and format it right. Hey, what's the longest bar you have for the 440's? I take it that is your pulling attachment? Any other slick uses?


----------



## oldirty (Aug 20, 2008)

did i see a couple smoke rings?


----------



## treemandan (Aug 21, 2008)

oldirty said:


> did i see a couple smoke rings?



Yes, ***** D, That is correct and at different intervals various apparattus, along with fuel, were used.
Truthfully, I don't know where my honey- pot gets my clothes ( old navy i think) but that shirt was a little long which is good for keeping the giblets chip free. 
Usually when I am up to something big I wear long sleeves, for my light work I like something alittle breezy in muggy hot weather and that is " skip and jump" e'semble' ( onsombleh?). I tried shorts one day this year for some chipping .... I forgot, just once though.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 21, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Dan, oh Dan, quite the Dan. Nice work. Preview your post before letting it fly, that way you will catch the pics all over and format it right. Hey, what's the longest bar you have for the 440's? I take it that is your pulling attachment? Any other slick uses?



Oh yes , ***** NAILS, many . I was leaving the store where I got the Dingo and was about to shell out for the fork attachment but The Dan just slapped 125 down for a bare attachment plate and started... I had pretty much most of the stuff lying around and The Dan is quick with the Hobart.
Now I ask you, ***** NAILS, do you know of a slicker routine than that? I know bigger is bigger though but anything much bigger is going to make ruts bigger than a yard of fill every ten feet. Most of my repair work is filling drop holes and rakeing the grass back up. Its easy, the dingo goes from one task to the next without leaving a "wake" or major expense so fast it will spin your head. I do love this machine, so does The Dan, or actually THE ***** DAN.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 21, 2008)

hey tman. whats up with this "*****" sh1t? you want al sharpton or jesse jackass all over this site? cut the sh1t.

personally i dont give a rats ass what you say but dont let it be wrecking my fun at this site.....it doesnt need any more censoring than what it already has.


go stand on your porch and yell it at the tops of your lungs if you feel the need.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 21, 2008)

oldirty said:


> hey tman. whats up with this "*****" sh1t? you want al sharpton or jesse jackass all over this site? cut the sh1t.
> 
> personally i dont give a rats ass what you say but dont let it be wrecking my fun at this site.....it doesnt need any more censoring than what it already has.
> 
> ...


----------



## TreeBot (Aug 21, 2008)

:sword: 

Um, how about some more locust pics? 

From today:


----------



## treemandan (Aug 21, 2008)

oh that's really nice. Now what the heck are you poking at with that pole?


----------



## treemandan (Aug 21, 2008)

Ol-D? you still love The Dan right? I mean how could you not.


----------



## TreeBot (Aug 21, 2008)

treemandan said:


> what the heck are you poking at with that pole?



Locust?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey Dan, I still want to know what the longest bar you have is, if you don't mind me askin, or mind answering?

Trebot, how the heck are you standing on that limb, featherweight or what?


----------



## oldirty (Aug 21, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Hey Dan, I still want to know what the longest bar you have is, if you don't mind me askin, or mind answering?
> 
> Trebot, how the heck are you standing on that limb, featherweight or what?




tman has no saw with a long bar nails. you should send him that 394 of yours seeing as how that 660 is doing all the work now. lol. whats your take regarding them two anyway. sentiments aside for the 394 of course.

you can stand on just about any branch you want on them locust, just look out for the thorns!


and no i am not mad at all about what you were saying tman. its more the fact that not everyone is going to be able to differentiate between the two ways of spelling the nbomb. i too use it as a term of endearment when i am meeting/greeting with my buds. i only said something because we have enough scumbag lawyers on this site, no need to add them arseholes from the ACLU. 

carry on though homey.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 21, 2008)

oldirty said:


> tman has no saw with a long bar nails. you should send him that 394 of yours seeing as how that 660 is doing all the work now. lol. whats your take regarding them two anyway. sentiments aside for the 394 of course.
> 
> you can stand on just about any branch you want on them locust, just look out for the thorns!
> 
> ...



The 394 is a mean saw, and sounds like it too. The exhaust is hollow and open stock. It is a little taller and narrower where the 660 is shorter and fatter, so they feel different. The 394 feels and looks like a big saw, the 660 looks smaller and handles better because of it. The 660 handles more like a 385xp, but with more power. Heck, I was droppin Spruce and limbing them with the 66 last weekend, not something I would do with the 394.

The 394 will run the 36" and the 660 will run the 32" otherwise they will both be running 24's. The 660 sounds a lot tougher than it did with the mod.

I am very impressed with the handling characteristics of the 660 for it's class and power, but it's no more saw than the 394. Stock the 394 definitely has the edge. I love them both, passionately, lol.


----------



## TreeBot (Aug 22, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Trebot, how the heck are you standing on that limb, featherweight or what?



Not unless 200lbs before boots and gear is featherweight, it's all relative. 

I was leaning on my flipline a bit and it is locust, that's how I was standing there.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 22, 2008)

TreeBot said:


> Not unless 200lbs before boots and gear is featherweight, it's all relative.
> 
> I was leaning on my flipline a bit and it is locust, that's how I was standing there.




I don't think I have ever climbed locust, maybe once or twice without knowing. I go 195 without gear and couldn't imagine standing on most horizontal limbs that small without watching them bend, then hearing the snap and going for a ride.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 22, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> I don't think I have ever climbed locust, maybe once or twice without knowing. I go 195 without gear and couldn't imagine standing on most horizontal limbs that small without watching them bend, then hearing the snap and going for a ride.



Your rope carries part of the weight, thats arboriculture nails. It sucks! Well sort of, lol.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 23, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Hey Dan, I still want to know what the longest bar you have is, if you don't mind me askin, or mind answering?
> 
> Trebot, how the heck are you standing on that limb, featherweight or what?



The longest bar the people at the asylum will let me have is 25 inches. They say I might be ready for something bigger soon.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 23, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> The 394 is a mean saw, and sounds like it too. The exhaust is hollow and open stock. It is a little taller and narrower where the 660 is shorter and fatter, so they feel different. The 394 feels and looks like a big saw, the 660 looks smaller and handles better because of it. The 660 handles more like a 385xp, but with more power. Heck, I was droppin Spruce and limbing them with the 66 last weekend, not something I would do with the 394.
> 
> The 394 will run the 36" and the 660 will run the 32" otherwise they will both be running 24's. The 660 sounds a lot tougher than it did with the mod.
> 
> I am very impressed with the handling characteristics of the 660 for it's class and power, but it's no more saw than the 394. Stock the 394 definitely has the edge. I love them both, passionately, lol.



I have the number to that asylum if you think you might be headed that way Nails.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 23, 2008)

Sure Dan, send me a private message.


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Aug 23, 2008)

dan, I love the dingo. Any idea what it will pick up, pounds? They seem to leave little to no damage on a yard. I have a ford super duty 1 ton and was considering purchasing one, but not sure how high it will load. thanks logan


----------



## treemandan (Aug 23, 2008)

Wolfking42084 said:


> dan, I love the dingo. Any idea what it will pick up, pounds? They seem to leave little to no damage on a yard. I have a ford super duty 1 ton and was considering purchasing one, but not sure how high it will load. thanks logan



Stay tuned foe The Dan's Dingo Demo where The Dan performs the death defiing trick of lifting the back end of the F150 off the ground with the Dingo. Allright how about now?



and it loaded these easy


----------



## treemandan (Aug 23, 2008)

*one more*


----------



## treemandan (Aug 23, 2008)

To lift it I just stuck this under the bumper. Another reason The Dan like the older trucks... the bumpers are steel.



I lifted it with the lip on the receiver tube.


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Aug 24, 2008)

dan, that is such a neat machine. Do you have a grapple for it?


----------



## treemandan (Aug 24, 2008)

Wolfking42084 said:


> dan, that is such a neat machine. Do you have a grapple for it?



No but I think i can get a thumb grapple for 300, just a little attachment thingy. I really don't think I need it. Usually we just roll logs on the forks, if they look unstable we just ratchet strap em em down... which ain't to often. For moving brush piles and such I usually just drag the limbs out whole or bring the 4500 lbs chipper to the pile with the Dingo.
I have lots of other demo pics I will post soon.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 24, 2008)

Dan, what does that Dingo cost? Did you check out the Bobcat version?


----------



## treemandan (Aug 24, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Dan, what does that Dingo cost? Did you check out the Bobcat version?



lol. You know, what don't it cost? I went with this cause the guys from where I got it dropped it off at a job of mine. They are the only Dingo dealer around, about and hour and a half drive. I got a used machine, 8 grand which was half price of a new one. Nothing else was around when I was ready to buy. The dealer freshened her up and stands behind her.
I could have bought a ccomparable used compact tractor for less than 8.As far as other manufacturers?
They are all pretty slick, I have no idea which one is better. This little Star Wars droid is cool. There are things you can with them you can't do with a real skidsteer, like run you own toe over. Go ahead and try THAT with you big shiny Bobcat.


----------



## Climbing Fool (Aug 30, 2008)

Love my tx420 for loading blocks. Rated at 250kg without footplate. With footplate about 330kg. Thats a lot of log for little effort.


----------

